# Ulteriore e citeriore



## pizzi

Alcuni decenni fa, lessi l'articolo di un italianista; non rammento chi fosse, ma ricordo che odiava l'uso corrente di _ulteriore_ e _ulteriormente_ per definizioni non geografiche. Lo studioso incitava provocatoriamente ad immettere _citeriore_ e _citeriormente_ nella nostra lingua.

Da allora il mio uso di _ulteriore/ulteriormente_ è zero virgola qualcosa. Eppure ormai da tempo la burocrazia ne ha fatto un termine comunissimo, di larga diffusione.

*So* di essere completamente astorica, ma sarei curiosa di sapere se ci sono altri inibiti sul forum .

piz


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, pizzi (oggi la seconda volta) !

Non essendo madrelingua, non posso dare una risposta adeguata alla tua domanda, ma per me (almeno fino ad oggi...) _ulteriore _e _citeriore _non sono la stessa cosa. Ma l'argomento m'interessa: non puoi darci qualche esempio dove _ulteriore _viene/venga sostituito da _citeriore_?


----------



## pizzi

Veramente prima hai scritto _caio_ , quindi col _ciao_ è la prima, oggi!

Non so se esistano esempi; qui nel Treccani, come si può vedere, per *citeriore* esiste solo l'uso geografico.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ulteriore/
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/citeriore/


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Veramente prima hai scritto _caio_  ...


Terribile, non è la prima volta. Sarà una sorta di dislessia o analfabetismo ...  

Per quanto riguarda_ citeriore,_ per me è un temine collegato al prefisso _cis-, _usato soprattutto in geografia, p.e. _cispadano _significherebbe la zona _citeriore _rispetto al fiume Po, vista da un determinato punto o posto geografico di riferimento. Ma non dico che necessariamente debba essere così ... è solamente la mia impressione.


----------



## pizzi

Penso che la provocazione dell'italianista fosse: _Visto che _ulteriore_ (al di là) viene usato nel significato di *in più*, allora iniziamo a dire _citeriore_ (al di qua) nel senso di *in meno*_.


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao a tutti!
Forse quella dell'italianista era una provocazione, ma ulteriore e citeriore esistono (e soprattutto esistevano, e il punto geografico di riferimento era Roma).

La Gallia citeriore era il nord Italia, soprattutto il Piemonte, la costa francese e la Spagna mediterranea (anche Hispania Citerior, costituita come provincia) mentre la Hispania Ulterior stava più a nord e all'interno, così come la Gallia Ulterior.

Secondo me, mentre oggi ulteriore ha preso un significato generico di "in più", citeriore ha solo significato geografico ed è alquanto caduto in disuso, tranne che per i casi di nomi già attribuiti storicamente ad alcune regioni.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ulteriore, per la verità, deriva da ulterior, non che a propria volta dalla particella ultra, della quale specificamente è il comparativo di maggioranza. Quindi significa "più di..." "oltre a..."; non ci vedo niente di male a usarlo in questi contesti, dunque (fermo restando che non direi *più ulteriore). Quanto a citeriore, deriva da citerior, a propria volta da citra, e fa la stessa trafila. Dunque: 

Calabria Ulteriore (Calabria "più in là sullo stivale")
Calabria Citeriore (Calabria "più in qua sullo stivale")


----------



## pizzi

Provo a riformulare la questione .

*Uso legato alla Storia*. _*Ulteriore*_ e _*Citeriore*_, come *Inferiore* e *Superiore*, connotano parti distinte di province romane; questo è il senso storico-geografico dei quattro appellativi, limitato a un’area specialistica di studio.

*Uso contemporaneo*. Oltre a ciò, da quando esiste la nostra lingua *inferiore* e *superiore* hanno molti significati (tra i quali anche quelli geografici, per esempio i diversi tratti di un fiume) e nessuno s’azzarderebbe a contestarli, o a pretendere un uso a scapito di un altro. 

_*Ulteriore*_ ìndica in più, *citeriore* è assente. 

L’antiquato italianista, cui la stabilizzata diffusione di _*ulteriore*_ scatenava l’orticaria, sollevava la provocazione se ricondurlo e sigillarlo nei libri di storia, o iniziare ad usare _*citeriore*_ come suo contrario. Avevo riflettuto a suo tempo su questa faccenda, e da allora automaticamente preferisco altre forme, relegando *ulteriore* a mero sinonimo per evitare ripetizioni. Ma non pretendo di fare proseliti !

E penso che il nostro idioma sia ricco di coppie _divorziate _. Che ne pensate?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Mah, penso che chi voglia usare citeriore, possa farlo 
Come citeriore e ulteriore, anche inferiore (da infra) e superiore (da supra) sono comparativi di maggioranza latini passati all'italiano. Quindi, ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di male nell'usarli come tali. Se il problema è che citeriore non sia usato come opposto di ulteriore, direi che si tratta di una lacuna accidentale (ma se qualcuno lo usa come opposto di ulteriore è pienamente nel giusto).


----------



## violadaprile

Superlativi relativi ("la più lontana", "la più vicina" posto che di fatto esistevano solo due termini di paragone e le altre province avevano altri nomi) - ("[quel]la che sta sopra", "[quel]la che sta sotto" idem).
Ma se sbaglio non trucidatemi 

Di fatto secondo me citeriore non è una lacuna accidentale: è unicamente una parola caduta in disuso se non nel suo senso storico-geografico.
Se qualcuno lo usa come opposto di ulteriore, dovrebbe accertarsi di essere capito!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Hai ragione, ovviamente, cara Viola  Parlavo di lacuna accidentale in quanto ulteriore è stato ripreso dall'italiano comune, mentre il suo opposto citeriore è quasi in disuso se non nel senso geografico (e per di più in espressioni storicamente cristallizzate, ad es.: la Gallia Citeriore o la Calabria Citeriore ecc.). 

Quanto ai superlativi relativi, direi di no (ma senza trucidarti ). Gli aggettivi con terminazione -ior,-ius sono comparativi, e non sono usati come superlativi (a meno che non si parli di un superlativo tra due persone, che noi traduciamo col relativo e i latini con il comparativo, ma questa è un'altra storia); per il superlativo, assoluto come relativo, si adopera comunemente -issimus, a, um (oppure errimus, a, um/ illimus, a, um/ entissimus, a, um).


----------



## violadaprile

Chiedo scusa, i miei ricordi di s*Q*uola cominciano ad essere un po' datati ...
per quello che ricordavo, il superlativo relativo si traduceva con il comparativo (ugaglianza di forma) ma ora che mi ci fai pensare, _maximus inter pares_ mi contraddice!!!
Su questo hai ragione tu!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Però, da quello che hai detto prima, mi è venuto in mente che potresti non avere del tutto sbagliato. Infatti, con il comparativo si traduce in latino il superlativo relativo entro due termini (dei due il più...). Quindi potrebbe anche essere che la Gallia Citerior sia la Gallia "delle due la più vicina". 
Però continuo a credere che si tratti di un più semplice comparativo (Gallia più vicina/Gallia più lontana).
Non ti scusare, capita a tutti!


----------



## violadaprile

Nah ... a pensarci bene, non secondo me! 
Infatti la Hispania Citerior era contrapposta alla Hispania Ulterior (sempre lungo la costa), Hispania Tarragonensis (del tutto centrale), Hispania Lusitania (circa Portogallo) e Hispania Baetica (Gibilterra) 
Dal 220 a.C. al 19 a.C.
Direi che siamo più nel campo del superlativo relativo.
Ma come sempre posso sbagliare io!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No no... detta così sembra tu abbia ragione


----------



## giginho

Ciao Piz!!!

Io ulteriore lo uso per lavoro. Quando devo scrivere, ci sono delle formule ben definite e una di queste prevede ulteriore: non lo tollero ma mi devo adeguare. Nella vita di tutti i giorni non mi sogno nemmeno di utilizzarlo!


----------



## violadaprile

Io lo tollero benissimo! 

Come diresti per "metto sette tazze di brodo in pentola, una in più per "la pentola" [modo comune di dire per le misure non in grammi nel linguaggio culinario] e una ulteriore la tengo da parte per la salsa"?


----------



## dewill

Mi sembra che Viola abbia ragione.


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> "metto sette tazze di brodo in pentola, una in più per "la pentola" [modo comune di dire per le misure non in grammi nel linguaggio culinario] e una ulteriore la tengo da parte per la salsa"



A parte ciò che penso su ulteriore , questa frase è obiettivamente più felice senza, o con _un'altra_ .

Anzi: su nove tazze, otto in pentola (non capisco perché sette + una: non ne metti comunque otto?), e una da parte per la salsa.
Se no si rischia di mettere via _un'ulteriore pentola_, se non due .


----------



## violadaprile

Era un numero casuale. Spesso nelle ricette la misura si basa sul numero delle persone: un pugno di riso a testa, più uno per la pentola.
Giuro che si dice così 
Quindi la tazza di brodo tenuta da parte per la salsa è, rispetto alle altre, ulteriore. Se non dico niente si perde facilmente il conto. E se non voglio ripetere "più una", rafforzo con ulteriore.
Sicuramente non uso ulteriore se posso dire semplicemente "più una".

Usando ulteriore sono sicura che si coglie subito il senso di 8 tazze nella pentola e una, a parte, sulla tavola in attesa.


----------



## pizzi

A me piacerebbe usare una lingua priva di termini usurpati alla burocrazia, senza per questo essere talebana  e asfissiare chi li usa, ci mancherebbe!

Però... ecco *ulteriore* lo limiterei, magari, a concetti immateriali . 

Poi ognuno dice e scrive come vuole, qui non siamo certo nell'errore, ma nelle scelte personali , che per fortuna ci rendono ricchi !


----------



## violadaprile

"Più uno ... e uno ulteriore", proprio per concetti materiali, come le quaglie , quando devo descrivere una numerazione per rafforzare l' "uno in più"
Io lo uso in genere così. Comunque l'uso (molto morigerato) mi sta bene. Quello che non mi piace è che venga resuscitato "citeriore" per rappresaglia


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Io però mi chiedo: per quale ragione dite che ulteriore non è italiano corretto? Perché se non lo è, allora non dovrebbe esserlo nessun comparativo latino tratto da particelle invariabili, quindi nemmeno citeriore, superiore, inferiore, anteriore, posteriore e così via. E per quale arcana ragione non dovrebbero essere corretti?


----------



## violadaprile

Per quanto mi riguarda, citeriore resta con il solo significato storico-geografico. Non ho mai visto usarlo altrimenti.
Per il resto, tutto linguisticamente corretto!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Meno male, ogni tanto mi sembra di parlare un'altra lingua italiana


----------

